# Kobe to be on the cover of NBA 2k10 (potentially in a Knicks uniform).



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-media-nba4-2009jun04,0,7141021.story



> In a bit of news, 2K Sports is going to begin advertising its new basketball video game, NBA 2K10, Thursday and the cover athlete is Kobe Bryant.
> 
> During the ad campaign rollout, four potential covers will be shown and viewers will vote on which image they'd prefer to see when the game is available Oct. 6.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/videogames/news/story?id=4229523

Apparently fans will vote on one of the four following covers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet. Hilarious that he's in a the Knicks uniform in one of them. :laugh:

That better not win.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I want the Knick jersey to win. It will be strange.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So from what I'm reading, the Knicks cover is just there for fun - even if it gets the most votes, it's not going to actually be the cover.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

why would he wear 17 for the Knicks?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

# 24 is hangin in the MSG rafter^


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

his mouth looks stupid in all the pictures, i'd like to see a fadeway shot


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's my write-in vote: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3273/2761431264_6853296fe7.jpg


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ill call it right now. the 1 w/ him pulling on his LA jersey will win


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At the bottom of the voting site says "Sorry New Yorkers, vote all you want. This one is just for fun." 

The third one is winning with 36%


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the third one.


----------

